# Calvinistic Actors?



## tellville (Mar 4, 2009)

Does anyone know of any actors in Hollywood who are Calvinists?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 4, 2009)

Patricia Heaton is Presbyterian and used to attend Tim Keller's church in New York City.

Travis Speegle.

The late Jimmy Stewart was a Reformed Presbyterian.

Cecile B. DeMille's father was a Reformed Minister, I forget which denomination.
I forgot to mention Shirley Temple and producer Ralph Winter, he produced X-Men and Narnia, he's a devout Presbyterian but possibly a little but Dispensational as well.

Kirk Cameron is almost there.


----------

